
Dear Co-Founder - kingsidharth
http://www.64notes.com/dear-co-founder-open-letter-to-your-co-founder
======
pocha
It looks like a proposal mail, full of emotions. Being an entrepreneur,
totally understand the point that a co-founder is not less than a spouse.

IMHO even after reading this, he/she does not want to continue, you should
stay separate for good & concentrate on the venture. Co-founders are like
boyfriend/girlfriend, you dont look for one, but find one on the way :).

Wish you, your co-founder & the venture - best of luck.

------
staunch
Champ Kind: The bottom line is you've been spending a lot of time with this
lady, Ron. You're a member of the Channel Four News Team.

Ron Burgundy: That's a given.

Champ Kind: We need you. Hell, I need you. I'm a mess without you. I miss you
so damn much! I miss being with you. I miss being _near_ you. I miss your
laugh!

Champ Kind: I miss your scent.

Champ Kind: I miss your musk... When this all gets sorted out, I think you and
me should get an apartment together!

Brian Fantana: Take it easy, Champ. Why don't you sit this next one out, stop
talking for a while.

------
rampr
It's poetic but does make a lot of sense. Nice one.

~~~
kingsidharth
Can't help. I am poetic soul :P

------
todd3834
If I got a letter like this from someone that I wasn't dating for a while I
would be totally creeped out.

------
pdenya
I found the phrasing uncomfortably mushy/emotional despite agreeing with the
message.

